# What backup gear do you haul to your gigs?



## atimoc (Aug 16, 2011)

Carrying extra stuff around sucks, but then again so does not being able to finish a show due to a blown power amp section. How do you operate, do you bring extra guitars and heads, or just compact stuff such as strings, fuses and tubes, or nothing at all? Any horror stories about how deciding to leave a piece of gear home sometime ended up biting you in the ass?

I try to be safe but I also hate carrying extra stuff around with limited space in the car and all that. I'd like to get some compact, no-nonsense emergency amp that can finish the gig in case if all goes to hell with the tube head. Has anyone got opinions on the EHX .44 Magnums? I hear Crate powerblocks are nice too, although no longer available?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Digitech RP1000 multi-fx that I use for my effects only, but I keep a separate bank programmed with some basic clean and dirty sounds with the amp models on just in case the amp dies. That way I could just go direct from the Digitech into the PA if I really had to. This actually happened to me once back when I was using a Pod and I blew a tube. I went direct with the Pod and everything was fine except my stage volume was pretty low due to the kind of weak monitors. People in the crowd said the guitar sounded good though.

In terms of cabs, I have a weird 1x12 + 2x12 cab setup, so if a speaker ever blew, I could just unhook one cab and still be okay. I bring power amp and preamp tubes too, but I figure if my rig stops working mid-gig, I'll probably just go direct with the Digitech and mess with the tube situation later.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 17, 2011)

We bring 1 spare guitar for each tuning, and we bring a spare amp (a 100Watt SS combo) for both bass and guitar. We have a spare distortion pedal (MT2), a spare tuner pedal and we bring spare strings, spare cables and a spare bass.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 17, 2011)

I never take any spares bar strings, neither does anyone I've ever played in a band with. And after near 1000 gigs the worst problem I've ever had has been a pedal not working, so I did without it, and I broke a string once. So I'm not likely to start bothering to drag extra stuff now! 

Also, at the festival I put on, I've only ever had one or two bands turn up with any spares, Carcass, one or two others and a couple openers. It seems to be mainly something that either really small bands or big bands with roadies bother to do.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Aug 18, 2011)

my advice would be to always try to bring a backup guitar rather than strings, because if you break a string in the middle of a song, you just change the guitar on the fly and you can finish the song, also (very important) if you are on a tight schedule you don't end up cutting songs because you lose time restringing.

we don't really bring any backup amps because we always play with other bands so there will always be an amp that, no matter how crappy, will get the job done in the end.

i also bring A LOT of spare picks because i always end up dropping the one i'm using at some point


----------



## Quitty (Aug 18, 2011)

This ^^.

I bring picks. Tons and tons of picks.

Seriously.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 18, 2011)

I always bring a spare guitar with me. Also spare cables (instrument, speaker, and power), power supplies for pedals, batteries, strings and fuses. When on the road for a few days, i also take a set of spare tubes and a voltagemeter with me.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 18, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> We bring 1 spare guitar for each tuning, and we bring a spare amp (a 100Watt SS combo) for both bass and guitar. We have a spare distortion pedal (MT2), a spare tuner pedal and we bring spare strings, spare cables and a spare bass.



so thats at least (assuming you have two guitarists and a bassist)

4 guitars (thats if you have two tunings)

2 basses

6 amps

sounds like you guys are either in a pro-rig touring band with roadies...or you need to streamline several things.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 18, 2011)

When I was in my band the only spare thing I took me with was picks, and I only used a pick on 1 song (I play bass) and I still have that pick to this day, I never lose them 
I always used the amp the venue had, which was always much better than mine anyways. The drummer brought extra stick, the guitarist had his own amp, a fuck ton of pedals and recently 2 guitars, before that only 1. One of them isn't a backup, he bought it for the single coil sound (it's a Fender Jaguar).
Our trumpet and trombonist didn't bring anything other than their instruments.

But we're just kids, so we can't really afford having double setups of everything, and nothing ever broke, so


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 18, 2011)

I know its tons of fun to have songs in 5 different tunings. BUT when playing live, its just not practical, I streamline my setlists by tuning (not including drop tunings cause thats easy) unless I have some song I MUST close with/open with. Unless you are playing at a pro level, taking shit loads of gear with you is just obnoxious for everyone else.

I cant tell you how many times I've had some band ask for a 30+ min set up and set down time. Then go on stage and play for 40 mins switching a guitar every song. 

Bringing two of everything to a show is such overkill, again, unless you are pro and you have a crew that is going to move it fast/fix your shit during your 2 hour set. If you are playing under an hour and you arent at some stadium you dont need that stuff. 

All I ever bring is one back up guitar (that i can tune to whatever really fast) I bring one back up of my critical pedals (1 delay/ 1 distortion). If my board dies, i have my critical effects, I pop a string f,inish a song, replace the string OR pick up the spare. Amp dies, use ANYTHING else and plug the pedal into it (the HT-DUAL pedal has a direct out option).

I know its glamourous to have some one hand you guitars and/or switch guitars mid song, but let me tell you....no one is impressed. Shit happens sometimes, no one is gonna give you shit or think less of you. Handling it with grace and a sense of humor is more important.

I popped a string and my guitar went horribly out of tune, so I finished the song sans guitar. just drums bass and keys. My bassist was on the ball and put on his fuzz pedal and the song sounded pretty badass actually. People cheered, my bassist chatted for 5 mins, i replaced and retuned. on with the show.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Spare guitar and instrument cables, also lots of picks

I have a backup SS H&K amp i can use but i never bring it as my Peavey is 2 months old

I haven't had anything break yet, but every gig i have had so far other people needed to use my stuff...last show a kids input jack on his cab went...Marshall mg  i was like shred through my Basson (i just wanted to see how the mg sounded through it)...


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 18, 2011)

atimoc said:


> Has anyone got opinions on the EHX .44 Magnums? I hear Crate powerblocks are nice too, although no longer available?



the .44 sounds pretty good for what it is. Its not going to make anyone shit their pants but I cant imagine a more useful thing to keep on a pedal board.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 23, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> so thats at least (assuming you have two guitarists and a bassist)
> 
> 4 guitars (thats if you have two tunings)
> 
> ...



2 guitars, keys, bass, drums, vocals.

We have 4 amps. 1 for the bass, 1 for each guitarist, and 1 spare for all three to share. 

2 basses. Because some of the stuff we play needs different bass tunings, and things are more streamlined we feel changing basses than changing tunings.

Same with guitars. We play in drop D/standard and drop B. While we could retune, things are more streamlined not to. We carry 1 spare B and 1 spare D/standard guitar for both guitarists. So we have 6 guitars.

We also have a keyboard.

We have no roadies... and we can get on stage and line checked in under 5 minutes as long as we don't have to set up the drumkit on the stage.


Our setup goes something like this. 
1) Drumkit (preassembled) carried on stage, everyone together carrying the bits to the right places. Drummer adjusts kit and helps sound guy set up mics

2) Carry the amps on to stage. The pedalboards are on top of the amps and plugged in before we get on stage. Soundguy puts mics in front when he's ready.

3) Carry out guitar stands (1x5 space stand with two guitars that haven't started the set, non used bass and 1 acoustic) and put unused guitars on the stand.

4) Keyboard rig carried on stage while the guitarists position their pedalboards, plug in amps and power everything up and check all is working.

5) I carry my acoustic pedalboard on stage and check it when the soundguy is ready.


Even when we haven't been able to setup beforehand, the max it has taken us is 20 minutes to set up... most of that was getting the drumkit out of bags and then assembled, particularly the harware.


The extra guitars stay in their cases. They're pre tuned (as are all the guitars before we go to the gig and checked before we go on stage). The extra amp takes 10 seconds to carry on stage, plug in and swap the input cable. The MT2 is permanently in the back of the amp set up and ready to go.

We always work out our sets so there's only 1 guitar change... and that is usually carried out during some sort of Piano section, or an acoustic interlude, drum solo, or me talking (as the vocalist/frontman) so it's never awkward. If a string breaks or an amp dies, at the end of the song, whoever it was goes offstage and grabs the spare and comes back on. Simple as that.

We can fit all our equipment including drums, keyboard, amps, guitars, and miscellaneous equipment (cases with cables and the like) in my Subaru Forrestor and my guitarists Hyundai Excel (tiny little pos). We can unload all of that in under 5 minutes if there's a loading dock and we don't have to carry shit up huge staircases. Have it ready to go on stage in just over 10 minutes. So we only need 15 minutes beforehand at some venues.

We only play two tunings when we play sets over 30 minutes. We even have even more simplified sets where the guitarists don't need anything other than rhythm tone for their guitars so they only have a tuner pedal and a noise gate for the amp, they can carry their entire rig on to the stage with their two hands.

You don't get more streamlined than that in prog metal. Of course if we were a rockabilly band like would be much simpler.


----------



## Demeyes (Aug 23, 2011)

I normally bring a few spare leads both instrument and speaker. A couple of extra kettle leads and a power strip because those things are easy to bring and suck if you need one and don't have it. I sometimes carry an extra guitar but not if we have to travel really far. My amp is a rack setup with a stereo tube poweramp so if my channel blew, I have the other side that I can play into. I've never had any really bad gear malfunctions on stage. I'd never bother to bring a backup cab, mine has been used for a few all dayer gigs with 10+ bands using it each time and it still works great. I don't think I'll blow it, if something goes wrong it'll probably be the head that goes.


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 23, 2011)

We dont really bring anything. We each have our 6 strings in drop D and our 7s in standard, so we dont have to have 800 guitars for a set. We just bring an extra Crate Powerblock in case one of our heads fails, but other than that, nothing.

I also bring my cable bag, which has enough spares for the band, but thats not necessarily a precaution. I'm just too lazy to empty it before a show 

We've been lucky enough to not break any strings on stage, or even really need spare equipment. The most I have is a pile of picks on my 5150 because I tend to drop them.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 24, 2011)

I only bring an extra guitar because it's faster than changing strings. Especially with Floyds. 

I've played more gigs than I can count and have never had a problem except for my very 1st gig ever. Turned the amp on, a VTM120 at the time, and it popped, sizzled and smoke poured out the back. Only broke a string once or twice.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 25, 2011)

WhiteWalls said:


> my advice would be to always try to bring a backup guitar rather than strings, because if you break a string in the middle of a song, you just change the guitar on the fly and you can finish the song, also (very important) if you are on a tight schedule you don't end up cutting songs because you lose time restringing.
> 
> we don't really bring any backup amps because we always play with other bands so there will always be an amp that, no matter how crappy, will get the job done in the end.
> 
> i also bring A LOT of spare picks because i always end up dropping the one i'm using at some point



pretty much this, i always have my main guitar and my backup and i just plug straight in to my half stack, i've never broken a string from playing so if i broke a string on both guitars at a gig my mind would be blown
and tons and tons of picks


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 25, 2011)

Extra guitar

Extra sticks

Extra picks

Tech 21 Sansamp Bass Driver

(saving up for) AMT Legend Soldano S-1 pedal

Digitech RP355 (back up for the other guitarist)

(Saving up for) BC Rich 7 jr.V


----------



## Double A (Aug 25, 2011)

I bring an extra guitar, picks, cables, 6505+ footswitch, strings (not really needed), and lots of useful tools.

I used to only bring one guitar but once I bought I guitar with a Floyd on it I decided the safest thing to do would be to buy a spare and take that with me so I do not have to resting.


----------



## Ckackley (Aug 25, 2011)

Extra guitar (which is tuned and on a stand ON STAGE, just in case), extra cables and a small Digitech RP50 with a few presets programmed in just in case my main processor dies. For bigger more important shows I'll bring a Digitech GNX3 as it sounds a million times better than the RP50.


----------



## pantera95 (Aug 27, 2011)

I try to bring as much of the extra "little things" i can.
I bring cables, picks, strings and a spare pedal adapter.
I carry a tool box with all my things in it, so whatever i can fit in there i bring.

On top of that, an extra guitar.

It's no trouble for me to jam some extra things in a case, or in my box. So if i can, i usually do.


----------



## sleepy502 (Sep 3, 2011)

Spare pedal tuner in case I can't go through my rack. 

tons of picks, strings, cables in case my wireless fails,

I bring 3-4 guitars to each show and if I feel my head is acting up I'll bring my marshall just in case.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 4, 2011)

Spare guitar a few extra cables and a ton of picks, thats about it


----------



## monkeywrench (Sep 4, 2011)

1 Strat ,1 small 10 watt amp


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Sep 5, 2011)

spare guitar (ltd phoenix with emgs), leads, orange tiny terror, maxon od-808, tuner.


----------



## revclay (Sep 5, 2011)

We bring a backup guitar for each guitar player and some extra cables, strings, etc. We also bring a spare laptop, DVD, and file on a thumb drive for our video/backing instrumentation. We don't have a drummer and run video with us live, so we have to make sure we have our bases covered there more than anywhere else. We also bring a backup guitar player in case one of us goes down/explodes.


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never played a gig without having a spare guitar standing by just in case. I've hardly ever needed them, but there is always the chance of string breakage if I havent changed them in a while. Plus Ive had things like output jacks randomly die before, and if it can happen whilst practising at home then it can happen mid-gig too. I always carry a tonne of spare cables and power supplies too, which I usually end up lending to other musicians who aren't quite as well prepared! For some important gigs Ive also had a spare amp head standing by just in case. Again, never needed to use it, but I've lent it to other people at the same gig who had amps/tube let them down at the last minute. No such thing as being overprepared for a show!


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2011)

spare guitar (esp eclipse) incase my ibby dies on me, and other than that just picks and stuff i keep in my case im most concerned about my guitar though


----------



## black_anther (Sep 7, 2011)

Spare guitar between me and the other guitarist, hopefully both of us won't need it!

Don't have a spare amp but I use a multifx with 4CM so worst comes to worst I have copies of all my patches that use the onboard amp modelling. I've not had to use it yet thank God!


----------



## sleepy502 (Sep 7, 2011)

black_anther said:


> Spare guitar between me and the other guitarist, hopefully both of us won't need it!



Bring one each. Trust me.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 7, 2011)

Nah, don't bother. Just make sure everything has been tested earlier in the day and look after your stuff.

Like I said earlier in the thread, I'm always amazed by the amount of spare stuff some people turn up to gigs with. Carcass turned up to our festival with a guitar each and drum breakables and we get openers on the smallest stage turn up with three guitars each and a caseload of spares. I do chuckle sometimes.


----------



## black_anther (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe yes some people do like to show off with what gear they have, I have to admit I used to be a bit like that. I used to swap guitars through out my set (needlessly) between 6 and 7 strings so I used to bring a 6, a 7 and then a back up 7.

I've started bringing a spare 9v battery with me since I got active pickups too but I think that's just common sense!


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

I usually bring 1 backup guitar, and a set of power tubes.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 1, 2013)

Haven't been in a gigging situation yet with my current "band" (or whatever you can call 2 guitarists composing and recording songs for the last 5 months) but this is what I would consider:

- 2 guitars, both workhorses in the same tuning, they'd probably see close to the same amount of stage-time
- Spare strings for regular changes (after 6-7 gigs if touring) (silly old me thinking I'll ever actually tour)
- An effects processor that I can 4CM into the only amp I'd bring, in case one of my pedals die
- In case the amp dies, go with processor direct to the PA, or to a .44 and then the cab
- If the cab dies we're all fucked
- Spare cables and picks
- Spare tubes if touring (again wishful thinking)

I'd say that should be enough. Luckily we've sticked to drop-C so far. If I ever launch a solo career with my own material, then I'd be in excrutiating pain lugging 6 guitars around (either 4 6s and 2 8s OR 2 6s 2 7s and 2 8s) (Even MORE wishful thinking)


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 1, 2013)

extra guitar, crate powerblock ( I have a peavey 2x12 combo hooked up to an addtional 2x12 cab, but I have the speakers in the combo wired to a jack with switch, so if the amp blows, I can plug the powerblock into both cabs), strings, picks, power strip, and I do the same thing with my POD where I have a bank of direct patches in case something terrible happens.


----------



## kris_jammage (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not in a band anymore but when I was I brought a backup guitar, only one cause we didnt change tunings. Spare strings, picks, leads etc, all the small things. I didnt have a backup amp or pedals so if one of them went onstage, and luckily they never did, I would just have to bum something off another band ro do without! 

The other guitarist in the band never brought anything and nothing ever fucking worked for him.


----------



## Throat Hole (Mar 1, 2013)

back when i first started giging i never brought backups for my amps or guitars and at one show my guitar failed when i stepped on a cable mid song and ripped out the jack and at another i had something fuckup on my peavey XXX and it started squeelin like a motherfucker since then i always bring a backup for anything and everything that can fail 

nowadays for guitar i bring 3 guitars (1 in drop C 1 in D standard and a backup) my head and cab, spare tubes, cables, strings and a basic set of tools to fix stuff. i recently started bringing my crate powerblock and my pod X3live with me to shows as well, while not an ideal live setup it'll do the trick if something fails 

far as bass goes i bring my normal rig, 2 basses and a spare head, batteries, strings and cables


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 1, 2013)

Typically I don't bring a backup guitar or amp to a gig these days. I was in a cover/bar band for awhile and we used to play very long gigs (4-5 1 hr sets regularly), so I always kept a backup handy because struggling through a night like that with a busted axe is torture. My band now is more of the "destroy shit for 40 mins and get offstage" type, so short of a total rig meltdown I can deal with almost anything during a set. Plus I am not the only guitarist. 

However, I recently bought a well used 5150 and that is now my main rig. I haven't had time to get it into the shop to be re-tubed/looked over (its just very beat up and old but it works fine), so for bigger shows I have been keeping my old amp powered on and on standby, mic'd up right next to it so I can switch over quick if need be. They're both combos so its not too cumbersome.

I am anal about guitar maintenance. I always give my guitar a thorough once through before even the stupidest gig. I don't use locking trems, and I don't tend to break strings, so I usually wing it with one guitar. However that one guitar is a tank of a Les Paul and we only use standard Drop D, so it works for my situation.

Last gig my pedalboard took a shit, but I just went direct into the amp for the rest of the set and it was fine. Didn't really even miss a beat. Ripped and re-plugged a couple cables mid song and off we go.  The set didn't really suffer. I purposely keep my pedals/rig to a minimum for just such a situation. Its mostly an OD and delay pedal. The worst loss was my tuner. I check tuning any time I'm not playing.

I do always keep strings, picks, cables, and an extra power supply handy if possible.


----------



## robare99 (Mar 1, 2013)

Extra guitar. POD mini in the guitar case, just in case. It won't be tonal nirvana but it will get me through the gig if I have to use it. A broken string isn't uncommon, so I do end up using my backup guitar. 

PA:
Extra power amps
Extra mics
Shitload of XLR cords, if needed. 
Extra power cables


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 4, 2013)

My band brings along one extra guitar since we only use one tuning and our other guitarist's spare guitar is beyond unplayable. Only had to bust it out once, when our other guitarist broke a string in the middle of a song. 

We've been egging our bassist on about bringing his spare bass, but he's only done that for two big shows we opened for. Luckily, he's never needed a spare live as far as any of us can tell  

Our drummer has extra sticks and an old china and crash cymbal in his bag just in case. 

I'm saving up for a POD hd to use as a backup/demo recording rig, but so far we've just talked to other bands playing about using one of their heads should one of ours blow up ever since I blew a fuse and was lucky enough to use someone's before we even thought about spare amps.

EDIT: after that incident I also carry around spare fuses in my guitar case along with a small set of allen wrenches and two 10-foot cables


----------



## Ghost40 (Mar 5, 2013)

Spare guitar, a small tool box with tubes, strings, cutters, electrical tape, flashlight, fuses, cables, tuner, and some other misc stuff.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 5, 2013)

Extra pick, tons of extra cables, strings, tools to change strings, led light on my key chain, Tape (I use painters for easy visibility and removal), Often extra microphones (other bands are always asking for them and I don't really want to let random people use my good mics), batteries for the wireless and since I'm an Axe-FX straight to PA guy, but play shitty bars, I bring a power amp and cabinet to shows too. Just in case the monitors are out (that was a nightmare of a show let me tell you) or the PA doesn't have enough plugs or whatever. 

Blah.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't bring any backup gear simply because I cannot afford any 
I have one 6 string acoustic guitar, on 7 string and one 8 string. My POD HD500 and my keyboard (I play keys and guitar). That's it haha
Never failed me. And if it would I'd have to switch the instrument which would be ok, too


----------



## jordanky (Mar 10, 2013)

In the band I've been playing with for the past year or so, I've always carried my LP Deluxe and my Tele (LP is my primary, Tele used on a few songs for some needed twang) my pedalboard, and my AC30. In every guitar case, I always have a bag of picks, a Cruz Tools multi tool, a few packs of strings and a few extra cables. I could comfortably pack that in my VW and still have plenty of room left and I can get in and out quickly. On the other hand, drummer has two giant road cases for his kit+hardware, a giant toolbox, about six feet tall, easily a few hundred pounds, that is completely full of old shit that we've never used but he HAD to have it with us. Major bummer.

Same goes with the band I'm with now, except my SG and Tele (I play my Tele primarily but the SG is there if I need it) and I have downsized my board to a PT Mini, and my Rockerverb+cab. I can manage all of that by myself and have it on and off stage in literally a minute or so.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 11, 2013)

Cables, picks, strings, a backup guitar, I run 2 amps in stereo so if one fails I'll just run in mono (kinda a backup in itself huh?) Sometimes I'll stick a second overdrive pedal on the board cause why not?


----------



## oracles (Mar 20, 2013)

I always bring a backup guitar, multi tool, picks, strings, leads, electrical tape, a flashlight, tuner and 9v batteries. Haven't had anything go horribly wrong so far, but better to be safe right?


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 23, 2013)

I used to have my axe fx and 5150 head in the same case, just used the axe fx for effects over the 5150, but I had made presets in the axefx incase a power tube failed so it could go direct into the mixing board and not use the 5150 at all.
Best if you're playing with a friends band so you can use their gear if you have trouble with yours - its happened more than once.

besides that, depending on the size of the show an extra guitar. if its a small show and a string breaks ill usually try and transpose everything im playing to the next string above or below.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 23, 2013)

Also, an extra instrument cable - oddly mine always seem to break when I'm setting up for something rather important. I use monster studio pros now, so I havent had to replace one yet, and my tone actually changed when i switched to them from [email protected] planet wave cheapos


----------



## Hipster Holocaust (Mar 23, 2013)

IMO, the .44 Mag is the best piece of backup gear you can buy.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 23, 2013)

KingAenarion said:


> We can fit all our equipment including drums, keyboard, amps, guitars, and miscellaneous equipment (cases with cables and the like) in my Subaru Forrestor and my guitarists Hyundai Excel (tiny little pos). We can unload all of that in under 5 minutes if there's a loading dock and we don't have to carry shit up huge staircases. Have it ready to go on stage in just over 10 minutes. So we only need 15 minutes beforehand at some venues.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh so you have small rigs.. theres the difference. I can fit MY bass rig in my toyota tarago (van/minibus/soccer mum car)... thats it... everyone gets their own stuff to the venue.


----------



## EFooteSCH (Mar 25, 2013)

Usually my rig is fairly compact as i use a POD HD Pro for shows, so normally ill bring my backup seven string (Omen 7) and an Ibanez 6 string for alternate tunings if needed. Also, a backup POD XT bean for crazy emergencies.


----------



## deathmaster213 (Mar 26, 2013)

I usually take a spare lead, a spare guitar, spare strings in case I'm very unlucky, plenty of plectrums and spare kettle leads for amps (not for me, my 5150's plug is hardwired, but for plenty of other people who manage to not have one). My gear box has some other stuff that just lives in there, spare strap, 9v batteries, bits and bobs. Tools for floating trem setup.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 26, 2013)

I like to live dangerously. I'll bring a spare drink.


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 26, 2013)

Spare guitar and a POD. Many cables and many picks. I have never had a single problem with my Mesa or my Ibanez's though.


----------

